# [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black



## Defqon (23. Juni 2009)

*[Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

[Kühler Mod] Enermax Cluster 120mm PWM goes Black


Vorwort:

Da mittlerweile mein Mugen schon schwarz ist, wollte ich meinen neu erworbenen Cluster auch schwarz lackieren..
Schwierigkeitsgrad war etwas einfacher als die Mugen Mod.


Benötigte Materialien für die Lackierung:


Lüfter (Enermax Cluster 120mm) 
Schmirgelpapier
Waschbenzin
(Metall) Haft Grundierung xD (wegen Kostengründen)
Acryl Sprühlack
Benötigte Materialien für die LED Mod.:


Lüfter (Enermax Cluster 120mm)
2 bzw. 4 3mm LED's
Lötkolben
Lötzinn


So.. zuerst einmal Impeller herrausgedrückt. find ich wirklich praktisch bei den neuen Enermax Lüftern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Danach mit einem kleinen Schlitzschraubendreher vorsichtig am Makierten Bereich hineingehebel und den oberen Rahmen entfernt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nun noch die 'Halo Frames' entfernt.. wie auch oben beschrieben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hier der zerlegte 'Modular Frame'.. einfach praktisch dieses Rahmenkonzept. Perfekt für jeden Modder :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Danach die Plastikteile abgeschmierget, mit einem Waschbenzin getränkten Lappen gereinigt und die ''Innereien'' des Lüfters mit Malerkrepp verdeckt..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dann wurde der Lüfterrahmen und die Impeller grundiert und nachher lackiert.. 
Leider keine Bilder von gemacht..


Hier dann der getrocknete Rahmen mit den Halo Frames:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





[OPTIONAL]

Nach dem lackieren wurden dann 2 weiße LED's abgelötet und mit 2 blauen ultrahellen 3mm LED's ersetzt (Überkreutz)



Hier die Bilder vom fertigen Lüfter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Würd mich über Lob & Kritik freuen 
Viel Spaß beim nach machen.. ^^


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

gefällt mir sehr gut die combination, 
sieht edel aus.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

Das gefällt mir, coole Idee! Zusammen mit dem teillackierten Mugen 2 wirkt es gleich noch edler.


----------



## eVoX (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

Klasse gemacht, gefällt mir


----------



## derprivatmann (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

ICH LIEBE DIESEN lÜFTER^^
echt schöne arbeit!


----------



## Defqon (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

danke für die positive kritik 
ende der woche werde ich mein gehäuse noch von außen und innen lackieren..
ich hoffe dann kommt mein kühler konzept noch besser zur geltung

bilder werden natürlich hochgeladen & geupdatet.. 

Gruß,
Defqon


----------



## nyso (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

Sehr geil, sieht wirklich edel aus


----------



## Jan92 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

Schaut sehr schön aus gute Farbkomi passt Perfekt

Grüße


----------



## Hektor123 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

gefällt mir auch richtig gut


----------



## PIXI (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

passt jetzt wirklich gut zusammen der mugen und der cluster

sehe ich das richtig dass die welle im rahmen sitzt und nicht im impeller?
normal ist das doch anders herum...

gruß PIX


----------



## Defqon (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*



PIXI schrieb:


> [...]
> sehe ich das richtig dass die welle im rahmen sitzt und nicht im impeller?
> normal ist das doch anders herum...
> 
> gruß PIX


 
Das verstehe ich jetzt mal eben nich so ganz 
Welche ''Welle'' meinst du? Vllt. die 'Batwing' Form der Impeller?


@ all - Danke für die weiteren positiven Kommis

leider erkennt man auf den Bildern nicht die 'reale' Farbe der LED's, denn eigentlich sind es 2 blaue und 2 weiße über Kreuz angeordnet 

Gruß Defqon


----------



## PIXI (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

^^ich meine eben die welle/bolzen auf der sich der impeller dreht.
das ist doch normal anders herum, oder sehe ich was falsch?

gruß PIX


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

Sieht wirklich gut aus


----------



## Defqon (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

@ PIXI - Jetzt versteh ich ^^ Mhh ja kann ich nicht genau beschreiben.. das ist auch wieder so 'ne tolle innovation von Enermax.. der Lüfter kommt ohne Lager aus, weil es da mit Megneten gemacht wird.

Es ist ein kleiner "Führungsbolzen" am Motor und am Impeller ist halt die Gegenseite dazu die es Aufnimmt.. xD schlecht Beschrieben.. schau am besten mal bei Enermax auf der HP vorbei

Ich lad gleich mal das Innenleben hoch

Gruß Defqon


*edit* im Anhang ist ein Bild das es erklären sollte


----------



## PIXI (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

danke für die aufklärung!
war gerade auf der hp und hab mir das mal durchgelesen, scheint ja echt was neues zu sein.

danke nochmal

gruß PIX


----------



## FortunaGamer (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

Das sieht verdampt gut aus. Jetzt kommt das Metall besser zu geltung. Bin gespannt wie der restliche PC am ende aussieht.


----------



## Defqon (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*



PIXI schrieb:


> danke für die aufklärung!
> war gerade auf der hp und hab mir das mal durchgelesen, scheint ja echt was neues zu sein. [...]


 
nichts zu danken.. und scheint mir auch neu zu sein
aber ein hörbaren unterschied zu anderen "guten" "silent" Lüftern hör ich nciht direkt xD einfach nur schön leise

wobei ich aber den Modular/Halo Frame und den herausnehmbaren Impeller klasse finde.. 
Echt ein guter Kaufgrund! vorallem für Moddingzwecke




FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Das sieht verdampt gut aus. Jetzt kommt das Metall besser zu geltung. Bin gespannt wie der restliche PC am ende aussieht.


 
Das wird noch etwas dauern 
vllt. schaff ich es dieses Wochenende den Innenraum, das Case und das Seitenteil fertig zu lackieren..
Und das Window inklusive Kantenschutz zu installieren..

Ich bin da noch zuversichtlich 

Gruß Defqon


----------



## Jackhammer (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

Da kann man(n) nur sagen, "Black is Beautiful" ,und wird es auch immer sein!

Saubere Arbeit!

Mfg Jack


----------



## Lord_Nikkon (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

Sehr saubere Arbeit!Lob aussprech!


----------



## maurice (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

Ich kann mich der Meinung meiner Vorredner nur anschließen,

!!!!!das sieht sehr gut aus!!!!!

Hab aber trotzdem eine Frage wegen des lakierens => wird der Lüfter nicht unwucht wegen des Lackes und in diesem zusammenhang lauter?


----------



## battle_fee (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

Geiler Mod


----------



## mayo (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

Sehr schön, obwohl ich nicht der "Freund" von ganz in schwarz bin..
Aber gute Arbeit. 
Ich hätte allerdings den HaloFrame poliert  Auch wenns eine Menge Mehrarbeit ist.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

Hey, habs grad erst gesehen... Sehr schöne Arbeit!

Wär dein HowTo einige Wochen früher gekommen hätte ich es mir ewtl doch überlegt, nicht die billigen Kaze zu nehmen, nur weil sie schon weiß sind... Aber auf diese zusätzliche Arbeit hatte ich einfach keine Lust...


----------



## Defqon (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*



maurice schrieb:


> [...]
> Hab aber trotzdem eine Frage wegen des lakierens => wird der Lüfter nicht unwucht wegen des Lackes und in diesem zusammenhang lauter?


Also ein bischen unwuchtig ist er geworden  wirkt sich aber rein garnicht auf die lautstärke aus 



mayo schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich hätte allerdings den HaloFrame poliert Auch wenns eine Menge Mehrarbeit ist.


.. ist geschmackssache. ich find den gebürsteten halo frame schon so perfekt.. 



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Hey, habs grad erst gesehen... Sehr schöne Arbeit! [...]


Danke  und bald noch in der neuen extreme ausgabe 04/09


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

ICh wollte gerade das gleiche mit einem alten 120mm BilligNT Lüfter machen, aber ich bekam den Rotor nicht ab -.-

--->FAIL!--->Jetzt müll 

Leider kosten die enermax Cluster 16€ -.-


----------



## Defqon (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*



Toxy schrieb:


> [...] Leider kosten die enermax Cluster 16€ -.-


 
Ja und?.. Wenn du ein Optisch schönen, LEISEN und einigermaßen Leistungsstarken CPU Lüfter willst.. musst dus chon etwas investieren

du kannst auch die multiframe Serie von NB nehm  nur die sind noch teurer 20€ +

Die Enermax sind schon das Non Plus Ultra  ein´fach nur zu empfehlen..
Ich hab bis jetzt 3 drin, vorne 2 Everest und auf dem Mugen der Cluster..
Ich überleg auch schon den NT Lüfter auszutauschen ^^

Gruß Defqon


----------



## roadgecko (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

Sieht nice aus  


Ein kleinen Fehler (damit ich nicht ganz unnützlich bin ): 


> Danach die Plastikteile *abgeschmierget*


----------



## RattenOlli (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut, hat mich Inspierirt auch mal was aus zu testen ein Lüfter auf Nvidia Edition würde mir gefallen .
Lg Oliver


----------



## Defqon (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*



roadgecko schrieb:


> ...
> Ein kleinen Fehler (damit ich nicht ganz unnützlich bin ):



awo.. du bist doch nicht unnützlich  mehr schreipfeler gabs nicht? 

Gruß Defqon


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

Mal ne Frage, kam es nach dem lackieren zu umwuchten?


----------



## Defqon (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*



Defqon schrieb:


> Also ein bischen unwuchtig ist er geworden  wirkt sich aber rein garnicht auf die lautstärke aus



richitg lesen.. stand im post von gestern 

Gruß Defqon


----------



## CheGuarana (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

Ah, sorry, danke!

Ich denke mal, das werde ich dann auch machen wenn ich genügend kleingeld hab.


----------



## Defqon (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

jop mach mal.. lohnt sich und ist relativ einfach
nur das mit der unwucht müsste man vllt verbessern. aber solange man rubberbolts zum befestigen nimmt, schadets ja nicht

Link zum Diskussions-Thread 

Gruß Defqon


----------



## fighter0190 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

Die Kombination sieht echt klasse aus

Sehr schöne Arbeit!

Grüße
fighter0190


----------



## maurice (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

Oder einfach nett Fragen?

Ich mein wenn genug Leute eine Anfrage an ENERMX schicken für schwarze Lüfter vielleicht machen sie ja dann ja welche!!!!

Wer weis das schon so genau!!!              

PS.: Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Defqon (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*



maurice schrieb:


> Oder einfach nett Fragen?


 
Ich komm da i.wie nich mit. wo ist da der zusammenhang? warum fragen?
und außerdem, beim modden geht es doch darum ein einzigartiges, neues, schönes "ding" zu erschaffen oder?

wenn jeder 'nen schwarzen cluster direkt kaufen kann ist es ja nichts besonderes.. und ich hab ihn so gemacht, damit er in mein! gehäuse passt und nicht in zich andere  .. ich würd mal sagen das ist die grundidee vom modden 

Gruß Defqon


----------



## we3dm4n (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

Wow du hast es erkannt^^

Die meisten nennen es ja schon Mod, wenn sie Kaltlichkathoden und bunte Lüfter in ihren PC knallen.

Modder wie du halten das eigentliche Modding am leben. Echt super geworden!


----------



## Defqon (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*



we3dm4n schrieb:


> Die meisten nennen es ja schon Mod, wenn sie Kaltlichkathoden und bunte Lüfter in ihren PC knallen.
> 
> Modder wie du halten das eigentliche Modding am leben. Echt super geworden!


 
ja genau.. ne kaltlichtkathode und 1 lauter rot,gelb,grün,blau lüfter von mediamarkt oder so ist für mich kein modding.. und auch alles andere "zusammgekaufte" wofür man nur genügend geld braucht ebenso wenig..

und danke für dein lob 


Gruß Defqon


----------



## Gutewicht (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

Wie hast du eigentlich die dünnen Plastikstreben lackiert, ohne die Kabel zu lackieren?


----------



## we3dm4n (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

Ich denke, er hat einfach die Elektronik herausgenommen, die ist schließlich nur reingeklemmt.


----------



## Gutewicht (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

aso, ok


----------



## Defqon (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*



Gutewicht schrieb:


> Wie hast du eigentlich die dünnen Plastikstreben lackiert, ohne die Kabel zu lackieren?


 
hab ich alles schön mühevoll mit malerkreb abgeklebt..
die led's und kabel zuammengemacht und mit klopapier  umwickelt und mit klebeband zusammengetaped



we3dm4n schrieb:


> Ich denke, er hat einfach die Elektronik herausgenommen, die ist schließlich nur reingeklemmt.


 
ging leider nicht  hab ich zuerst probiert aber soweit kann man die neuen enermax nicht zerlegen 
ich denk mal die sind geklebt, weil die einfach nciht abwollte..


Gruß Defqon


----------



## Gutewicht (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

muss man zum entfernen der Lüfterblätter eigentlich den Aufkleber runtermachen?


----------



## Defqon (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

nein.. die kannst du so "rausklicken" siehe anleitung..
den solltest du nur zum lackieren entfernen


----------



## F!ghter (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

kann ich den ersatzweße auch einfach mit nem edding anmalen oder beeinträchtigt des iwie was??


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

Ausser das es bestimmt sehr bescheiden aussehen wird... 

...eigentlich nix!


----------



## lemon (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Lüfter Mod] Enermax Cluster goes Black*

Hey,

gute Sache hast du da gebastelt.
Ich denke ich werde das auch bald mit meinem neuen Cluster machen.
Sieht sehr schick aus.

lg lemon


----------

